# CampervanCulture Morocco Trip...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well worth watching this excellent series of vids if you're thinking of touring Morocco, likewise even if you've been before you'll recognise many places along the way.

Great sountrack too...






Morocco Overland Episode 1 - Zero Hour from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 2 - Entry to Africa from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 3 - Journey to Christmas from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 4 - Into the wilderness from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 5 - Sahara from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 6 - Rock & Stone from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 7 - Atlantic from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.






Morocco Overland Episode 8 - The long journey home from CampervanCulture.com on Vimeo.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jed is a member on the wildies. His videos are superb. I thought I was a serious wild camper until I saw his stuff. Mind you a front wheel drive Kontiki is not the best weapon of choice to get to some of the places he goes.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Damnit peejay, MERRY CHRISTMAS but I do hate you. !!
The plan was to be on the road to Morocco in January but the lady I was trying to make a new life with decided that I.S and Ebola was tooo much to contemplate then she decided that I was tooooo much also so she has decided to leave the house we bought together only 6 months ago and go find herself somewhere else 8O 

So I have re-retired and gone back to work, spending Christmas eve watching this stuff, bloody brilliant but I DO hate you.

Just need to think about solo motorhoming or find another lady who would like to live a little before, see my signature :lol: 

Seriously, have a great Christmas mate, 

Norman.

Edited to protect the innocent


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

PM sent Norm.

Pete


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just fab' ...... Watched the 1st three so far. re rest wont be missed..

Thanks for that.. 

Al' ... :wink:


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

great stuff pj


----------

